#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Best online shopping website

## Shamee

What are the cheapest and fastest online websites in SriLanka helps in online shopping? And share about it, if you have any online experience

----------


## MDilbara

> What are the cheapest and fastest online websites in SriLanka helps in online shopping? And share about it, if you have any online experience


One of my favorites is was.lk (but their search function is dumb)
Taks.lk is good, but a little expensive

----------


## Neo

> What are the cheapest and fastest online websites in SriLanka helps in online shopping? And share about it, if you have any online experience


I would like to suggest Daraz and Retail genius

----------


## Shamee

> One of my favorites is was.lk (but their search function is dumb)
> Taks.lk is good, but a little expensive


Thanks for your suggestions MDilbara. But, is there anything like taks. lk? Is it takas. lk?

----------


## Ritika

MyDeals..lk with reasonable price But they charge for 24 hours delivery service.

----------


## Moana

Name me some online shopping websites that provide a whole island delivery not within certain places!

----------


## Bhavya

> Name me some online shopping websites that provide a whole island delivery not within certain places!


Thank you guys, Got know some good srilankan sites for online shopping.

----------

